# how to install windows xp sp3 on windows 7?



## RON28 (Jul 16, 2012)

i have a legit copy of windows 7 installed...but i also want to install windows xp sp3 on it...my friend gave me xp sp3 on a pen drive...but when i doubled clicked on exe file...a medium sized window appeared where there was a option to install WINDOWS XP...but it was grayed out...any one knows what would be the reason?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 16, 2012)

Im also running Windows 7 Im having XP SP1 When i click the setup exe it also shows the setup but its highlighting gray on the Run Setup


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2012)

That is because you are trying to install a lower version of Windows from a higher version. You can only install XP in that system by booting from Optical Disc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes you will need to create a partition to keep your XP.. You can use the windows partition utility that you can access by right clicking my computer and click manage
Then go to Disk management and create a minimum 5 GB partition to keep windows XP

After you are done, download Win2Flash and Copy ALL the files on ur pen drive to a folder on ur PC, then open win2flash and create a bootstick.. its an easy process but takes a lot of time.. Make sure u select Fat16 instead of Fat32 in win2flash..Itll make the installation a LOT Faster..

Then after flashing is done, turn off ur pc.. plug in the pd and start ur pc.. go to bios change boot order such that ur pc boots from PD as first priority

Save and restart, now it should display the Windows XP Installation screen .. go on with the installation (make sure u choose the partition that u created initially)

Then next time u boot, you will most likely boot into XP.. Download Easy BCD and add a bootloader for windows 7 and you are done 

Phew...
*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=...YSuvqs2KtnBxU34aw&sig2=WKRgnf1Ik3FazAUVv1UhnQ

For more info, visit the above link


----------



## root.king (Jul 16, 2012)

holy crap: ha ha ha

do i heared it right 
dude  1st of all u cant install xp when u are on win 7 like installing a app
bcoz xp is a os not an application ......     and 2nd thing is u have to 1st install xp then win7 do some research dude........


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 16, 2012)

^ No need to install XP first, then win7. You can install XP, after installing 7. refer to post #4. 

And also added, We can install/upgrade an OS within an OS. For example we can Install Windows Vista from Windows XP runnin.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 16, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> holy crap: ha ha ha
> 
> do i heared it right
> dude  1st of all u cant install xp when u are on win 7 like installing a app
> bcoz xp is a os not an application ......     and 2nd thing is u have to 1st install xp then win7 do some research dude........



this will work when tried inside windows 95 or other lower versions. Since xp is lower version than 7, its not allowing to install. No issues here.

No need to install windows 7 first. Install xp and take care of boot loader.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 16, 2012)

And use EasyBCD from within XP to do that...


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes you can install Windows XP SP3 but first you have to create separate partition for that.
As windows 7 is newer Version it do not allow to install older version i.e Windows XP SP3 on same partition.
And yes manage boot loader by Easy BCD Software.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 17, 2012)

As others have already said it is because you are trying to install a lower version of Windows on top of a higher version. You can install only in a separate partition. - Dual Boot Installation with Windows 7 and XP
If you are using Windows 7 Pro or above you can also use the XP mode present in it. - install-and-use-windows-xp-mode-in-windows-7
Another option is to run XP in a virtual machine. Create an XP Mode for Windows 7 Home Versions
Btw may I know why you want to run XP?


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 17, 2012)

You need to create 'Primary partition' using any partition software and then install windows XP through boot disk or USB, but you need to swap partition and make them active to use both windows...


----------



## RON28 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes you will need to create a partition to keep your XP.. You can use the windows partition utility that you can access by right clicking my computer and click manage
> Then go to Disk management and create a minimum 5 GB partition to keep windows XP
> 
> After you are done, download Win2Flash and Copy ALL the files on ur pen drive to a folder on ur PC, then open win2flash and create a bootstick.. its an easy process but takes a lot of time.. Make sure u select Fat16 instead of Fat32 in win2flash..Itll make the installation a LOT Faster..
> ...



thanks a lot...did as u said and everything went smoothly...thank u again


----------

